# A little help with travel in Italy



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Planning a trip to Italy and will be in the Florence area. Any nearby (driving distance) "don't miss" things to see.

Actually we're staying in Sienna for two weeks on an Italian culture and cooking tour.

How about clothing/shoe outlets/factories or just great stores?

Any Forum members in that neighborhood?

Grazie, ciao


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Andy,

Best bet is to stick with train rides instead of driving. Jill and I generally do a few 'day trips' where we just get up, catch the early train somewhere fun and then catch the late train back. 1st class the trains are not bad and you can read a book and share a picnic lunch and bottle of vino if/when the scenery gets boring. In that area, the scenery is nice, especially in Spring.

Plan B: You and M hook up with us for a couple days out of your trip


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

I know some places, but they would all involve you buying bespoke shoes. The good news is that they're cheaper over there than they would be over here. The bad news is that you'd still end up hocking your return ticket to buy more. At least I would.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Andy said:


> ...How about clothing/shoe outlets/factories or just great stores?...


 Andy, I've not personally been there, so I can't actually recommend any. BUT, there are several outlets just outside of Florence (20-30 minutes drive) that some people swear by. From what I understand, you have to hit it just right to get the real bargains, but when you do, it's La Dolce Vita! a link to some info. Let us know how it is!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Florence*

One thing in Florence that a lot of people don't know about is the paper. If you have time visit one of these shops - https://www.madeinfirenze.it/papiro_e.htm
Il Papiro is where we bought marbelized paper picture frames for some of our wedding photos. It's not cheap but then it is handmade old world stationary!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

THANKS. Good tips (especially the outlets and trains!!)

This is next April and my wife and I are doing the food/culture tour for two weeks, in Sienna and then though we'd stay in Florence for another week.

Been there before and could easily live in Florence! My wife bought a leather coat and billfold last time we were there (1999) and both are still in use!

Not sure I have the time and money for bespoke shoes, but wouldn't mind picking up a pair of discounted Santoni or whatever else jcusey recommends!


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Andy said:


> Not sure I have the time and money for bespoke shoes, but wouldn't mind picking up a pair of discounted Santoni or whatever else jcusey recommends!


Seriously, Andy, if it were me, I would be interested in seeing in Florence. Prices for Italian bespoke shoes when purchased in Italy and paid for in cash tend to be significantly lower than for comparable English products, although they are still very, very expensive on an absolute scale. Given the amount of time that you'll be there, bespoke might be a stretch in any case; but I have to believe that the shop would be fascinating.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Grazie Sr. jcusey:

The website is fantastic. I now have the location saved. Maybe they'll have some seconds laying around.

I'll try to contact them just before the trip.

I'll have to review the list of Italian Shoe makers in your Tutorial on RTW shoes:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/JCuseyOnShoes.htm


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Jill said:


> Andy, I've not personally been there, so I can't actually recommend any. BUT, there are several outlets just outside of Florence (20-30 minutes drive) that some people swear by. From what I understand, you have to hit it just right to get the real bargains, but when you do, it's La Dolce Vita! a link to some info. Let us know how it is!


I recently visited The Mall, which is about 30 minutes away from Florence. It's a good selection of high-end stuff. Lots of people specially plan a trip there - which might make sense for women's wear for people who are keen on designer labels. For men, I think it's worth a look if you are passing nearby, but I'm not sure I would go there specially.


----------

